
YCombinator Winter 2020 'Sorry' Popup - the-dude
https://apply.ycombinator.com/interviews
======
the-dude
Is there any information / confirmation what this actually means at this
specific time?

I get the 'Sorry' popup.

edit: as mentioned in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18290018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18290018)
&
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19671556](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19671556)

~~~
alxprk
At this point I think it's irrelevant. I got a 'Sorry' popup before I sent out
my application.

~~~
the-dude
Had you applied before?

~~~
alxprk
It was our first application. Also it makes sense that 'sorry' is on default
considering the majority of applications don't get interviews. I'm just
speculating. Im focusing on the 'at this time' component of your question.

~~~
speedplane
I got to an interview, and gave a solid presentation to becoming an $50M/yr
company. They’re response was “how do you get to $1B”. I honestly didn’t know
and even though I gave some BS answers they saw right through it. They aren’t
interested in successful companies, they want explosive companies.

